# Mobile hotspot



## diabetesman (Dec 17, 2011)

I'm just curious if any of you are using an app to allow you to do free mobile hotspot cause I'm currently using easytether but I would other options for when I forget my charging cable at home.


----------



## Bassaholic333 (Sep 24, 2011)

I use open garden. Works great.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki


----------



## shrike1978 (Sep 2, 2011)

Android Wifi Tether 3.0pre12. Make sure you use 3.0pre12, because later versions have issues bringing wifi back after you turn them off.


----------



## diabetesman (Dec 17, 2011)

cool thank you both testing out open garden atm and very easy so far. thank you again guys


----------



## droid3r (Dec 8, 2011)

Svtp app from market

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


----------

